# Nikon D40



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

yay or nay?

seems like the perfect starter SLR on the market.

anyone here had a play with one?


----------



## browno (Feb 20, 2006)

Not tried them, but they had the D40 and D50 in costco when I was in there earlier in the week - think it was £299 for the D40 plus a 18-80 lens...


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

browno said:


> Not tried them, but they had the D40 and D50 in costco when I was in there earlier in the week - think it was £299 for the D40 plus a 18-80 lens...


£299 for camera and lens wow!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I am too looking at getting this one

Looks good enough for a starter


----------



## bigal76 (Aug 15, 2006)

I often post link to this guy's site - he's an advocate of not needing to spend zillions to get good results. He loves the D40.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/d200-d80-d70-d50-d40-5d-xti.htm


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

I've recently stepped up to the D50 after having a Fuji 6900zoom it's way better. So much faster and better pics by far.


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

bigal76 said:


> I often post link to this guy's site - he's an advocate of not needing to spend zillions to get good results. He loves the D40.
> 
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/d200-d80-d70-d50-d40-5d-xti.htm


Good site mate!....i love the fact that it has a big screen to view the pictures/menu system on

i think its perfect for me


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

bigal76 said:


> I often post link to this guy's site - he's an advocate of not needing to spend zillions to get good results. He loves the D40.
> 
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/d200...d40-5d-xti.htm.


With all due respect to Mr Rockwell, but the guy talks out of his ****.
He advices on shooting JPG's only, a big mistake; he also advices against Color management, the most abysmal pieces of misinformation that I ever seen.
yet on his 15th of February 2007 news and to confuse the people who reads his site even more, he proceeds to provide this link , Clearly admitting


Ken Rockwell said:


> " I use a hardware calibrator, the Color vision Spryer. Unlike CRTs of old, every LCD ought to be calibrated."


Confused?, wait, there is more from this "expert".

He goes about praising the Nikons like god himself had created them, yet he goes on a Death Valley and a route 66 trip, and proceeds to post the resulting images. Guess what, every single one of those images, was shot with the canon 5D, (hand held!) a camera that he previously dismissed as "buy if you work with a tripod only".The canon 5D retails for £1500, the 15mm fisheye retails for £500, the 17-40mm F/4L retails for £550, and the 14mm F/2.8L retails for a whooping £1400.
Now, that is hardily going on the cheap don't you agree?

Sorry dude but the guy is not a reliable source of information.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

*Mr Rockwell*

I found This  little parody about Mr Rockwell. 
Now, that's what I call good information lol.
Oh... and Mr Rockwell response?



Ken Rockwell said:


> I'm most comfortable when people call me an idiot. It means I'm making people think. I enjoy it


.

Wow He actually enjoys being called an Idiot  ... apparently it makes people think  … mmmm I wonder what they could be thinking? ... Oh I've got it :wall: they're thinking he is an idiot. :doublesho Brilliant this fellow.


----------



## mattbeef (Feb 7, 2007)

Just to throw the Canon into a Nikon argument have you thought about the 350/400d?

Got the 350D and its great for me, some say its too small to work with but i dont find it a problem and ive got pretty big hands.

You might also find some bargin 350D's as the 400D is its replacement


----------



## ResB (Feb 16, 2007)

I understand Ken Rockwell prefers the Canon over the Nikon. However, Nikon now do the D40x I believe which is a 10mp version of the D40.

It is a great starter DSLR.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Get it in your hands irst mate and have a play , see if it suits you, same with the canon.

i did this before I went for my D80 and you kinda have to just work out what works for you? find out how easy the menu, controls, common settings that you are used to using are and if that does it for ya.

i handled both the canon and the nikon before buying it comes down to a very personal choice at the end of the day.:thumb: :thumb:


----------

